# I found SoilMaster Select in WI



## WIfishguy373 (May 11, 2010)

I found a Lesco location in Waukesha, WI that has 160- 50 lbs bags of SoilMaster Select in red. He can order some of the other colors if I would like. My question is does SMS break down over time and will I need to replenish it?

I have a standard AGA 75gallon tank...Im think about having about 2.5" in the front and about 3.5" in the back. The tanks is going to be moderately to densely planted. The tank dimensions are 48x18x20. Im thinking that if SoilMaster Select breaks down to buy 2- 50lbs bags...Any Suggestions?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi WIfishguy373,

I used SMS Grey in 2 of my tanks and it covered 6 square feet of aquarium bottom to an average depth of 3.0" - 3.5". Most GSAS members use one bag of SMS or Turface in their 75 gallon tanks.

BTW, save yourself some work and don't wash the SMS prior to filling the tank. I just pour it in dry, do a "rough grade", add my hardscape rocks or driftwood, and fill by putting a large plate of bowl in the bottom of the tank and fill by pouring the water on to the plate to minimize disturbing the substrate. I add a filter that has an output about 5X and the murky water cleared after about 6 hours. Then I conditioned the water and planted the tank.


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

WIfishguy373 said:


> I found a Lesco location in Waukesha, WI that has 160- 50 lbs bags of SoilMaster Select in red. He can order some of the other colors if I would like. My question is does SMS break down over time and will I need to replenish it?
> 
> I have a standard AGA 75gallon tank...Im think about having about 2.5" in the front and about 3.5" in the back. The tanks is going to be moderately to densely planted. The tank dimensions are 48x18x20. Im thinking that if SoilMaster Select breaks down to buy 2- 50lbs bags...Any Suggestions?


To answer your question: no, it will not break down.

If I may suggest - take a 5 gal. bucket, add water ( less than half ), add 2tbsp. of each fertilizer one uses for growing plants in aquaria ( like in dry fert.), make sure is dissolved and then add Turface to it. See that the water level is a bit over Turface and let it soak dor a day, or two. Repeat with whatever the amount of Turface you need. Drain well before transfering to the tank.

If you have any questions, contact me.


----------



## WIfishguy373 (May 11, 2010)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi WIfishguy373,
> 
> I used SMS Grey in 2 of my tanks and it covered 6 square feet of aquarium bottom to an average depth of 3.0" - 3.5". Most GSAS members use one bag of SMS or Turface in their 75 gallon tanks.
> 
> BTW, save yourself some work and don't wash the SMS prior to filling the tank. I just pour it in dry, do a "rough grade", add my hardscape rocks or driftwood, and fill by putting a large plate of bowl in the bottom of the tank and fill by pouring the water on to the plate to minimize disturbing the substrate. I add a filter that has an output about 5X and the murky water cleared after about 6 hours. Then I conditioned the water and planted the tank.


Thanks for the info...why don't you rinse SMS before? Is there not a lot of fine debris? I am probably going to start my tank in the dry method....I will be adding the SMS and plant the majority of my plants and then filling it with enough water to make sure the plants stay submerged. The tank will only have a few inches of water above the substrate...I will cover tank with the glass lids and operate the lighting for normal hourage....I read that this will create a mini greenhouse effect and allow the plants to properly root then I will fill the tank full and start filtration....i read that this process can take anywhere from 2 weeks to a month....do you think this will work? Thanks again for the SMS advice!!!!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi WIfishguy373,

I found that no matter how long I washed / rinsed any of the heat treated montmorillonite clay mineral products, like SMS or Turface, the rinse water was never clear and the aquarium water was cloudy when I filled the tank and remained that way for several days. I read a post recommending just adding the dry substrate to the tank and adding the water and it actually cleared much faster.

Sorry, I have not tried a "dry start" on an aquarium yet.


----------



## rs18alpha (Aug 13, 2017)

*Fluval Stratum?? How long does it last?? Is it good?*

Can someone tell me if fluval stratum is a good substrate to use.
Does it need to be replaced?
After a few years can I use root capsules?


----------

